# check this blue bronze pitbull out!!



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

ok well apparently Karmah is Blue Bronze also she is said she has blue lines in her :hammer::hammer:i mean like how can you get blue lines out of these lines? (Jeep/jack frost x Red)
p.s this is the same chick that said that pitbulls that have a black nose but is not black is not pure apbt...:hammer::hammer:...(ill just name this chick THE CRAZY CHICK) LOL also she said she doesnt like the jeep line and well guess what line she has in her girl :hammer:


















ok now which on is the blue bronze cos they both look choc to me ahaha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow!!I've never seen a blue bronze before:hammer::hammer: gorgeous!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Blue bronze?..isn't that an oxymoron? Bronze can be considered a color by itself..its like saying something is red green...


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

lol so i questioned her about blue bronze...and this is what she said back...

nah she bronze but has a slight blue tinge to her sometimes, and her uncle is blue (dads brother)
lol i think she making up a whole heap of kaka ahaha


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

so, does this mean we can all make up color names???? If so, I vote to call my fawn brindle Gold with Tire Tracks! :rofl:


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> so, does this mean we can all make up color names???? If so, I vote to call my fawn brindle Gold with Tire Tracks! :rofl:


Oh oh I call dibs on blue/black!!!! LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm gonna call Sadies "smoker tooth yellow"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hirihat said:


> so, does this mean we can all make up color names???? If so, I vote to call my fawn brindle Gold with Tire Tracks! :rofl:


Oh yes you can! Don't you know I produce the very rare Chocolate Blues at my kennel!:hammer::hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> so, does this mean we can all make up color names???? If so, I vote to call my fawn brindle Gold with Tire Tracks! :rofl:


Mines a turtle sundae brindle with bengal stripes hahahaha :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm taking Silver white with rare chocolate brown eye patch


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

i call our new puppy white with choclate chips


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey nice dog man..what is it..."its a blueberry muffin pit bull"


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Jesus Lord Apbt colors are like a pack of skittles now a-days ... People just make up anything. Next thing you know breeder's are going to be pushing Limited Edition offspring!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

They already do with the very rare one of a kind blue pit bulls for 5000$.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know now they call them super rare blues .. The Next thing they will be calling them is limited edition blues I have yet to see them advertise limited edition LOL ... These dogs are being advertised like a one of kind pair of Nike Jordans ... It's pretty pathetic


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

When i first started researching pit bulls, i keep running into people advertising rare blue pit bulls, and i told myself "So many rare pit bulls"...then i stopped myself and went..hmm..if they are rare why are there so many lol


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> Jesus Lord Apbt colors are like a pack of skittles now a-days ... People just make up anything. Next thing you know breeder's are going to be pushing Limited Edition offspring!





SadieBlues said:


> I know now they call them super rare blues .. The Next thing they will be calling them is limited edition blues I have yet to see them advertise limited edition LOL ... These dogs are being advertised like a one of kind pair of Nike Jordans ... It's pretty pathetic


hahaha and a lot of those "one of a kind" Js are fake anyway!! Hahaha Theyre gonna be Eddie Bauer Blue Bloodline..... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Do you guys get a lot of the "Super Rare, Merle Pit Bulls" where you are? I swear there's at least 2 litters of Merle's in rescue around here at any time!!! And the health issues!!! ughhhhh!!


And man....if I could just find that super special Edie Bauer Limited Edition Blue Blood Silver Chocolate Chip with Bengal Tiger Stripes I could die a happy dog owner!!!


----------



## IronHeadPitz/nz/ (May 9, 2009)

*nice to know im being put down!!!*

um im only going on about what i was told, 
of course i dnt call her a blue bronze i call her bronze/choc, her uncle was blue.
i have no doupt about that, i was shown photos by the breeder.

re jeep lines. i dont like the now day jeep lines as everyone says they have jeep and most are black......
and i have personal reasons for thinking black dogs can be mungrels as ive had so many people come to me sayin there dog is a pit when infact i can see its a staffy x or lab x.

p.s ive been in dogs showing, breeding and training all my life so i know a bit more than anyone will think.
and yes im still learning bout the pitbull terrier, i got my 1st pit 6yrs ago and am still learning new stuff each day esp from theses sites,.

im sorry pitbull learner but im now thinking your not the person i thought u were and i dont wish to chat with you further.

anyone thats intereasted in getting to know me and my beautiful babys please just msg me.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

Colors are just that. colors. Six years you should know that. If you want to base the dog on colors get something other than this breed.

Black Eli dogs produce reds so in your case Mr. boudreaux is producing mungrels.

Nigerino dogs produce reds as well as blacks so he must have been a mongrel.

Now you see why everyone is taking a jab at that.


----------



## IronHeadPitz/nz/ (May 9, 2009)

dennispits said:


> Colors are just that. colors. Six years you should know that. If you want to base the dog on colors get something other than this breed.
> 
> Black Eli dogs produce reds so in your case Mr. boudreaux is producing mungrels.
> 
> ...


hun im not talking about dogs over seas and history bred,
im talking bout nz bred mungrels that people have and think are pitbulls., also not putting down the purebred pitz that are black and have papers. imo no papers could b xd.

also pitbull learner im going to blow your cover, ur stealing pics from this site and posting them on bebo stating they are your own dogs when infact i have seen many pics (just by brousing not searching) ie moonstone real name gizz and tanner? and not to mention luxs so called pups,

can a mod contact me and i will provide all the info


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hirihat said:


> Do you guys get a lot of the "Super Rare, Merle Pit Bulls" where you are? I swear there's at least 2 litters of Merle's in rescue around here at any time!!! And the health issues!!! ughhhhh!!
> 
> And man....if I could just find that super special Edie Bauer Limited Edition Blue Blood Silver Chocolate Chip with Bengal Tiger Stripes I could die a happy dog owner!!!


When Loki was a puppy I took him to Petco to get his puppypac vacc's and there was a woman standing in line with this dog w/ a merle coat, blue eyes a curly tail, he was clearly pit x something and someone asked her what kind of dog she had and she said "Stafforshire". Pulease! Sadly, many people like this get away with the lie because the general public doesn't even know what a true AmStaff or APBT looks like!

:hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

uh oh... people tryin to get some beef goin on. 
i think all pittie colors are cute, ESPECIALLLLLYYYY the eddie bauer blue SPECIAL EDITION that i saw on 'bebo' and they totally don't have papers, but the name of their color is just so genuine.


----------



## IronHeadPitz/nz/ (May 9, 2009)

*sadly*

pitbull learner is not a nice person.

shes stealling peoples photos off here stating they are her own, shes using another name on bebo stacy carr. check out my bebo comments to read further and to see pics that have come off here. my bebo bebo.com - Profile from Iron Head Pitz Kennel StudWanted <AshleighB8250>

a club page check out the pics and comments. look for stacy carr comments and pics.
bebo.com - Profile from pittyz <bosspitty>

finding more and more info the more i look. gesh aint it illegal to steal others pics and say they are your own, esp when this woman tried to get me to use lux as a stud dog over my bitch karmah (the bronze with a blue fawn uncle)


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Guys I am closing this thread as we are looking into this claim. Stealing peoples photo's and studding members dogs that do not belong to them is grounds to be banned. I apologize to Doug owner of Lux. And Dan owner of Grizz for what has happened. And the member responsible for this will be delt with.


----------

